# Do the Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 able to support the 2 fans (front and rear fans) on Antec X1-T cabinet ?



## RageshAntony (Jul 29, 2015)

I am building a PC. I selected Antec X1-T cabinet . I have 1 front fan and 1 rear fan. I selected Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 Motherboard. But this MB have one 1 system fan header. What does it means. ?

Can if connect that 2 fans on the cabinet on the motherboard. ? If not , what can i do ?

Can I use this product "CNCT CPU FAN POWER CABLE 3 PIN TO 4 PIN - to connect 3 pin Fans to Standard Computer Power Supply from Cooler Master - Antec - Corsair - Thermaltek - NZXT" (link : CNCT CPU FAN POWER CABLE 3 PIN TO 4 PIN - to connect 3: Amazon.in: Electronics )

Do the PSU Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU support above CPU FAN POWER CABLE 3 PIN TO 4 PIN ?

Pls tell me all possible methods to resolve this fan issue ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Do the Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 able to support the 2 fans (front and rear fans) on Antec X1-T cabine*

Don't get Corsair VS series psu since you are also planning to get GTX 960. Get Antec VP500 instead.

*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...-without-smps-below-2-000-3-cabinet-fans.html

Fill the questionnaire too.


----------

